# Milescraft Inlay Templates



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

About two years ago my "sweet little spouse of record" gave me the Milescraft inlay template kit. Today I set about trying to understand how it functions...I know now it functions pretty good..However, I was using some old scrap pine (we have a s**t load of it in Georgia) and it was chipping out at the edges..Ok now I grabbed a beer and thought that I used the wrong bit or the wrong speed..The start off speed was at 15 K and then I went to 22K.

Anyone out there give me some pointers? You know kinda push me in the right direction.

Thanks,
George Cole


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi George,

I think it might be just the Pine. Unless your bit is starting to get dull. I might be wrong.

You could take a marking knife and score the cut first, this may help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George II

Pine is not the best for inlay jobs, but try this,only plunge down 1/32" on the 1st.pass this will cut the hairy fibers of the pine and then go down to the 1/8" or 1/4" for the last pass..

========



George II said:


> About two years ago my "sweet little spouse of record" gave me the Milescraft inlay template kit. Today I set about trying to understand how it functions...I know now it functions pretty good..However, I was using some old scrap pine (we have a s**t load of it in Georgia) and it was chipping out at the edges..Ok now I grabbed a beer and thought that I used the wrong bit or the wrong speed..The start off speed was at 15 K and then I went to 22K.
> 
> Anyone out there give me some pointers? You know kinda push me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Bob & Ken, I'm really not trying to do inlay just trying to learn how to use the templates..To clean out the bottom of the cut which bit would be advisable?..also the pine I was using has been laying around the house for over 7 years..I'm a cheap SOB as well..Don't throw usable wood away..never know when you will need it..

Thanks again..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am guessing it's a small bit so a higher speed would be likely.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> I am guessing it's a small bit so a higher speed would be likely.


I used a "V" bit first and then a round nose bit...What would I use to clean out the bottom of the removed material?. 
I'm not doing inlay but rather thinking about doing designs to add to the signs I'm planing to do with my new "high speed" skis..

Thanks
George Cole


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello George Welcome to the forum! If you are flattening out a small groove, I think i would use a standard straight bit. the bottom is straight so i think that would be good. If you are doing a lot of routing, You can by a down spiraling the table, an up on the fly. They are a little more in price, and pine doesn't slide up or down, as well as other woods.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Howard, Thanks. 

Let me try to explain what I'm trying to do..

First I built skis with the wonderful help of this forum.
The purpose of the skis was to make signs.

Second I saw my Milescraft inlay template collecting dust.
I thought it could be used to put a little artsy-fartsy design in one corner..
(I'm at this point now...) I think I have that sussed out to a degree.

My next hurdle is getting the fonts to do the lettering from my computer and printer..
That's where my new high speed skis come in..The great former Ford Motor Co. employee..."Mike" did his best to point me in the right direction..So far my lights aren't on..not Mikes fault at all.

I will suss this whole thing out...after all I'm Irish and were suborn by nature..

A progress report will be amended as soon as any progress is observed..

Best Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt "


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats great, Enjoy what your doing, after all your doing the testing, and then you are passing it along. I did go to school, but i still cant spell


----------

